# Recommend Glass Sealant



## waqasr

Need some options folks. Dont want to go for Angelwax H2go for a third time.
Each time I got a bottle, I used it once, by the time id need to use it again the spray nozzle had disintegrated and the whole bottle has spilled out, contacted AW and got no reply so not going there again.

So what other options are out there that are quick and easy to use and re apply?


----------



## Summit Detailing

Duxback
Gtechniq G5
Gyeon View
Rain-x

cheers

Chris


----------



## waqasr

Ah G5, I forgot about that one, might have to go back to that. I prefer this type as opposed to the longer lasting one. Are there any others like these?


----------



## dchapman88

Nobody mentioning Nanolex?! 
I swear by this stuff.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

nanolex urban, takes 15mins to dry each layer and 2 layers is best, if you have a haze after 15mins then buff it again


----------



## Crafty

How effective do people find Nanolex Urban ? 

I put a single layer on a month or so ago after cleaning, polishing and wiping down the screen. Water beads well but it doesn't roll off the screen, even at 50mph I see hardly any movement, certainly not enough to avoid using the wipers.

I haven't seen a glass coating do that before, h2go rolled off the screen well and I've used Carlack on a previous car which would also roll off.

I've applied a second layer of urban yesterday, so I'll see how it goes I guess.


----------



## Bigpikle

I tested it for Florian before it was first launched and it was excellent. Using it again now and its just as good. I used Carlack for a while but since the repackaging there has obviously been some issues and myself a few others have had really really poor performance (in fact ZERO performance!!) and Nanolex is now working a dream!

I get roll-off starting at 35mph on our cars.


----------



## steelghost

I get very good results from Carlack but it seems their QC or supply chain hasn't been all it could be. Mine is still sheeting, and moving water at 45mph, after at least six months. It's overdue a replacement but haven't had time of late. So recommended from me, but buy from somewhere you trust for returns.


----------



## Bigpikle

steelghost said:


> I get very good results from Carlack but it seems their QC or supply chain hasn't been all it could be. Mine is still sheeting, and moving water at 45mph, after at least six months. It's overdue a replacement but haven't had time of late. So recommended from me, but buy from somewhere you trust for returns.


I loved my original bottle but frankly I dont think whats in my new bottle is actually glass sealant - I think you hit the nail on the head about QC issues


----------



## MDC250

waqasr said:


> Need some options folks. Dont want to go for Angelwax H2go for a third time.
> 
> Each time I got a bottle, I used it once, by the time id need to use it again the spray nozzle had disintegrated and the whole bottle has spilled out, contacted AW and got no reply so not going there again.
> 
> So what other options are out there that are quick and easy to use and re apply?


For ease not sure you will better H2Go.

I don't bother with the spray head now I just tip upside down with the lid off onto a makeup applicator. Don't seem to get through anymore using it this way.


----------



## brooklandsracer

I see this nanolex is only a small 100ml bottle. Would you just do the windscreen with it or all of glass on car? Also when applying is it apply to glass and wait 15 mins then buff off and repeat with a 2nd coat?
I bought a bottle last week but not got round to using it yet, any advice much welcome. Thanks.


----------



## steelghost

Bigpikle said:


> I loved my original bottle but frankly I dont think whats in my new bottle is actually glass sealant - I think you hit the nail on the head about QC issues


I think worth reporting to the place you bought it from - Carlack cannot do anything about issues they haven't heard about.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

brooklandsracer said:


> I see this nanolex is only a small 100ml bottle. Would you just do the windscreen with it or all of glass on car? Also when applying is it apply to glass and wait 15 mins then buff off and repeat with a 2nd coat?
> I bought a bottle last week but not got round to using it yet, any advice much welcome. Thanks.


yes i only do my windscreen with it lasts a while.
do 1 layer let it dry for 15mins then buff, check it after 15mins and if it needs it do another buff. then 1h later layer and do the same again

make sure the glass is spotless. use a glass polish before you use it


----------



## brooklandsracer

OvEr_KiLL said:


> yes i only do my windscreen with it lasts a while.
> do 1 layer let it dry for 15mins then buff, check it after 15mins and if it needs it do another buff. then 1h later layer and do the same again
> 
> make sure the glass is spotless. use a glass polish before you use it


Thanks for reply.
Once I wash car sometime this week, I will put some autoglym glass polish on windscreen then apply the nanolex urban.
I take it that this applies very easy and goes a long way?
Do you just put say half centimetre blob on applicator and start applying in circles ?


----------



## Choppy

Nanolex urban is excellent and a little goes a long way so don't let the size of the bottle fool you.


----------



## dchapman88

Yeah my Nanolex bottle has lasted me ages. 
I've lost count of how many cars glass I've done with my bottle. And still got some left!


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

brooklandsracer said:


> Thanks for reply.
> Once I wash car sometime this week, I will put some autoglym glass polish on windscreen then apply the nanolex urban.
> I take it that this applies very easy and goes a long way?
> Do you just put say half centimetre blob on applicator and start applying in circles ?


i shake it out all over the windscreen then use the pad and go around in circles up and down, everything to cover it


----------



## steelghost

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=390756 - not used it myself but our own cossiecol seems to rate it


----------



## LewisChadwick7

HDD hydrology is my fave at the minute just replaced my angelwax h2go


----------



## Cy-Zuki

> Nanolex urban is excellent and a little goes a long way so don't let the size of the bottle fool you.


Ditto


----------



## lowejackson

Bigpikle said:


> I tested it for Florian before it was first launched and it was excellent. Using it again now and its just as good. I used Carlack for a while but since the repackaging there has obviously been some issues and myself a few others have had really really poor performance (in fact ZERO performance!!) and Nanolex is now working a dream!
> 
> I get roll-off starting at 35mph on our cars.


Were you never tempted by the Optimum glass sealant? Too expensive for me but if I had a better bank balance I would like to try it


----------



## brooklandsracer

Well this morning after after pre wash and wash round at nearest car park polished the glass inside and out with autoglym polish and glass was sparkling and so clear. Next job was to apply the nanolex urban for the first time. Yes you members are all correct this does go along way having barely made a dent in the bottle. I applied 2 coats and shook bottle on screen as advised and any dregs on the pad gave a go over the rear screen just the once.
Don't think the 14 year old motor has ever had the glass so sparkling. Now got to wait for the rain to come down to see how/if this technology works as supposed to but I really can not see why it should not after applying the 2 coats. Thanks every one for your advice with this product as I reckon if I had not asked I could have used much much more than applied. 

Now how long till I have to apply again ?

When I use BH pre wash should I avoid spraying on the glass or will this be fine and not cut through it?


----------



## steelghost

Bilt Hamber Auto Foam won't do any harm to glass coatings / sealants, at least not at the recommended dilutions.


----------



## brooklandsracer

WOW this nanolex urban is top stuff. Came out this morning and the screen was covered in little balls of water. Rain had stopped but never turned my wipers on as wanted to see what happened to the droplets, got speed of car up to 35mph and the balls of water just flew up to the top of screen as if someone had a suction sucking them away. It really is cool to see and now need some rain to experience the full effect of water being pulled of screen. it really is like the videos you see on youtube. Fantastic German engineering and a must have. I was dubious at first parting with a pony for such a small bottle but it has way exceeded my expectations for such a little amount of application in 2 coats.


----------



## youngwangie

I sent a text to WOWO's about using his Crystal Sealant on windows. He phoned me back & said yes no problem. 1 window @ a time. 
Had no problems work's great


----------



## dchapman88

I've just bought some Nanolex ultra and will be using it next weekend. 

It's meant to be better than Urban, so if that's the case then it'll be something special


----------



## Chrislazski

youngwangie said:


> I sent a text to WOWO's about using his Crystal Sealant on windows. He phoned me back & said yes no problem. 1 window @ a time.
> Had no problems work's great


Good to here. I just had crystal sealant delivered so will try this out.


----------



## Shanra

I applied G1 14 months ago on my old Mercedes and it's still beading water!


----------



## Sid

steelghost said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=390756 - not used it myself but our own cossiecol seems to rate it


On that basis, I ordered the CarChem Glass Sealant V2
Practically no need for wipers, l👀ks good!


----------



## Jonylightweight

waqasr said:


> Need some options folks. Dont want to go for Angelwax H2go for a third time.
> Each time I got a bottle, I used it once, by the time id need to use it again the spray nozzle had disintegrated and the whole bottle has spilled out, contacted AW and got no reply so not going there again.
> 
> So what other options are out there that are quick and easy to use and re apply?


I had exactly the same thing happened with mine


----------



## LeeH

Emails are easily ignored. Pick the the phone and tell them they owe you a bottle. Also start a thread in their section stating your displeasure. 

I’m sure you will get a response then. 

I’m like a dog with a bone when emails get ignored personally. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tim662

How can the whole bottle spill because the spray head breaks?


----------



## macca666

I'm with Tim on this one how can a whole bottle spill because a spray head disintegrates. I've used H2GO for years and the spray head does fail however it comes out in spurts rather than a spray.

I just use a cotton wool round stolen from my OH and apply on to the pad and then apply to the windscreen using that.

How a spray head can disintegrate and you lose the contents i dont know unless your lying the bottle on its side??

As for LeeH comment I'm hoping its tongue in cheek as we all get fed up on here with people having an issue with a company, trying to contact them once then posting on here theyre the worst company in the world :lol:


----------



## Joech92




----------



## dazzlers82

i may have missed it, but i cant see anyone mentioning dodo supernatural glass sealant. this stuff is great and will easily do 6 months without the need for topping up.


----------



## shelton

Our best selling products in Japan are in fact the gla'co range of glass sealants. Ultra glaco uses Fusso tech too so the durability is excellent, and it would be my personal recommendation! =]


----------



## FallenAngel

shelton said:


> Our best selling products in Japan are in fact the gla'co range of glass sealants. Ultra glaco uses Fusso tech too so the durability is excellent, and it would be my personal recommendation! =]


I always recommend this, I use it personaly and it is amazing. Super easy to apply, last and lasts (I got 1 year out of it (Ultra Glaco).) Super hydrophobic too . :thumb:


----------



## Autoglanz.UK

Adams Glass Sealant, very effective and so far has lasted 3 months on mine, still going strong.

AMDetails & AutoGlanz both have one that might be worth a try.


----------



## \Rian

Gtechniq g5 is my go to


----------



## M300JDG

waqasr said:


> Need some options folks. Dont want to go for Angelwax H2go for a third time.
> 
> Each time I got a bottle, I used it once, by the time id need to use it again the spray nozzle had disintegrated and the whole bottle has spilled out, contacted AW and got no reply so not going there again.
> 
> So what other options are out there that are quick and easy to use and re apply?


I've just got 2 bottles of this so will keep an eye on this issue! The guys at Angelwax especially Matt answer any question I ever ask so I'm surprised you didn't get an answer.

I have got Aquapel on my windscreen at the moment and it's good, best I have had so far is simple old Rain-X

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolHands

I read on a G5 review that using these sealers can make wipers leave a hazing momentarily as the wiper sweeps the screen. Do they do that? I don't want to use them if that occurs (I would still use on side windows but not windscreen).


----------



## dazzlers82

CoolHands said:


> I read on a G5 review that using these sealers can make wipers leave a hazing momentarily as the wiper sweeps the screen. Do they do that? I don't want to use them if that occurs (I would still use on side windows but not windscreen).


never had this with the dodo one :thumb:


----------



## bluechimp

What about GTECHNIQ G1 Clearvision SmartGlass? I’ve not seen it mentioned on this thread but they are quoting 2 years/30,000 miles.

This is something I’m currently looking at now, currently using Rain-X 2-in-1 Glass Cleaner and Repellent and I only get a week out of it (~550 miles). I have narrowed it down to the G1 mentioned above or HDD Hydrology, both being different in terms of the product but for value and use etc, I’m going with Hydrology.


----------



## steelghost

For non-swept glass I've been very impressed with Wowos Crystal Sealant.

For swept glass, Carlack Glass Finish is my "go to" product.


----------



## Lexus-is250

steelghost said:


> For non-swept glass I've been very impressed with Wowos Crystal Sealant.
> 
> For swept glass, Carlack Glass Finish is my "go to" product.


I've been looking at getting some of the Wowo's sealant. Is it rubbish on the front screen or just not as good as a dedicated windscreen sealant?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly

bluechimp said:


> What about GTECHNIQ G1 Clearvision SmartGlass? I've not seen it mentioned on this thread but they are quoting 2 years/30,000 miles.
> 
> This is something I'm currently looking at now, currently using Rain-X 2-in-1 Glass Cleaner and Repellent and I only get a week out of it (~550 miles). I have narrowed it down to the G1 mentioned above or HDD Hydrology, both being different in terms of the product but for value and use etc, I'm going with Hydrology.


G1 is very very good, pretty much resilient to anything and lasts ages

I personally like topping it with G5 on the windscreen for even crazier water behaviour

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bluechimp

Hereisphilly said:


> I personally like topping it with G6 on the windscreen for even crazier water behaviour


G6 or G5 mate? How often do you top it up? Or does it depend entirely on how the weather has been?


----------



## Hereisphilly

bluechimp said:


> G6 or G5 mate? How often do you top it up? Or does it depend entirely on how the weather has been?


Whoops I meant G5, 6 is the glass cleaner isn't it? Edited my above post

It lasts about 3 months I think, but it's hard to notice a huge amount cos as G5 dies off, G1 works and that's still good, just maybe not as fast

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## bluechimp

Cheers mate, ahh decisions, is the prep for the G1 easy enough?


----------



## Hereisphilly

bluechimp said:


> Cheers mate, ahh decisions, is the prep for the G1 easy enough?


Prep of G1 isn't any different than any other decent sealant, which is just a decent glass polish

The actual application of G1 is a bit more complicated but easy enough if you follow the instructions

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayaan

CoolHands said:


> I read on a G5 review that using these sealers can make wipers leave a hazing momentarily as the wiper sweeps the screen. Do they do that? I don't want to use them if that occurs (I would still use on side windows but not windscreen).


Yes this happens with ALL glass sealants. However the difference is the timing of that haze to disappear. In good ones, it's gone within a fraction of a second. In others it tends to persist for 1-2 seconds.


----------

